# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vrouw worden

## elles1974

via deze weg wil ik vragen wat er allemaal komt kijken dat ik als (bio) man als vrouw door het leven wil gaan dus alles er op en aan  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Elles,

Ben je al bij je huisarts langs geweest om te vragen of hij/zij je door kan verwijzen naar iemand die gespecialiseerd is in sekse wisseling?
Op het forum hier staat ook een eerdere post over vrouw worden zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=6040 daar staat dat het je eerst 9 maand psychische begeleiding krijgt, dan 9 maand hormonen en dan 9 maand chirurgische ingrepen, maar ik weet niet of elke behandelaar het op die manier doet...

http://www.transvisie.nu/organisatie.php?p=o_spreekuren hier kun je een gesprek aanvragen met gendertherapeuten, waarschijnlijk kunnen zij je verder helpen met al jou vragen!

Hopelijk vind je de informatie die je zoekt! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elles,

Ook adviseer ik een goed gesprek met als eerste je huisarts aan (wanneer je dit nog niet gedaan hebt natuurlijk). Hier kun je bijvoorbeeld veel informatie van krijgen, of zoals Luuss hierboven mij zegt een gesprek aanvragen met een gendertherapeut is ook een optie. Verder kun je idd in een andere post al een aantal nuttige tips vinden, de link hiervan staat ook hierboven mij. Hopelijk heb je iets aan de informatie!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Elles,

Heb je wat aan de tips/info gehad en ben je inmiddels al op gesprek bij de huisarts of een andere hulpverlener geweest?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## elles1974

ben onder tussen bij de arts geweest en ga over een maand of 2 beginnen met de hormonen en dan moet ik later onder het mes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elles,

Wil je alvast heel veel succes wensen!

----------


## elles1974

dank je wel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Elles,
Fijn dat je een gesprek bij de arts hebt gehad en dat je nu bezig bent met de hormonen!
Ik wens je heel veel succes!
Hopelijk zul je je na deze transformatie eindelijk echt goed voelen!

----------


## elles1974

dat hoop ik ook maar heb er een goed gevoel bij

----------

